# Brisket on a Charcoal Grill?



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 18, 2013)

I am sooo- oo ready for grilling season. I bought a new weber platinum late last summer. Pretty much like my old kettle, except the bottom air vents easily adjust, no more crawling on my belly underneath with a screw driver to push the air openings open/close, one control wheel missing entirely. Nothing wrong with the old one, except the legs were about rusted off where the couplings joined the kettle. A scary time every time you open or close or jiggle the cooker. Using it was like wearing an old pair sox with holes in the toes. Comfortable and impractical and too good to throw out.  

The new one is so much nicer to use and adjusts  heat temps more evenly. Almost like an oven. O, and the cover simply slides back, not an entire lift-off. No more making dried crop circles in the grass or alert aliens for easy landing sites. 

I have never made a smoked brisket. I want to achieve a decent smoke ring and have terrific juicy flavor. I do not have a smoker. Do you think using my weber, indirect cooking, long and slow, I can successfully make a brisket using the char-coaler. I have a gasser too. I have looked at smokers, and have yet to decide If I should get one, or which. That’s a story for another day. My weber is who I am in cahoots with right now. 

I know I’m champing at the bit. I’ve got the bug early. Jr. would like some good brisket. He likes beef better than pork, and this is one thing local take out bbq joints don’t do or rarely do well around here, so to speak. 

Here’s my new toy. 

http://www.amazon.com/Weber-1361001-Platinum-One-Touch-2-Inch/dp/B002PZ1FNO

Here’s a web site I was looking at earlier today. I haven’t searched if there are rec’s in DC or any Q’ing websites recently. As I recall, most suggestions are about using a smoker, not a grill. 

Brisket Selection & Preparation - The Virtual Weber Bullet

Any thoughts or rambunctious tricks up your sleeve is appreciated.


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 19, 2013)

You should have no problem with you new grill, you can do most grilling (BBQing) & smoking with a Weber. A hinged grill helps because it makes adding coals much easier when your cooking for such a long time. You also have to rotate the meat so it cooks evenly. Good luck, let me know how it turns out.
  Try not to over smoke. I would not wory about a smoke ring to much but time and temp is key, you want the fats in the meat to meld. Low & slow + long cooking times will yeild a tender brisket.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2013)

whisk, i can't answer about a charcoaled brisket, but have you used your platinum weber much? i'm interested in your review as i've been looking into either getting the 22 1/2" gold series at $145, or the platinum at $300. i'm not sure if double the price is twice as nice.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 19, 2013)

Doesn't Weber make a smoking attachment to make smoking more efficient? I seem to remember it looked like nothing more than a smoke diverter and a way to keep charcoal to one side easier. You could probably rig something up yourself, Whiskas, after taking a look at it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 19, 2013)

Use either divided banks of chacoal (Webber makes charcoal holder for this purpose, or bank charcoal on one side.  Don't everfill the charcoal baskets.  Place a drip pan made from heavy duty aluminum foil between the beds of charcoal.  Fill the drip pan half full of water.  Light the charcoal, then prep the brisket.  By the time the meat is ready to go on the grill, it should be hot.  Spread your smoking wood over on top of the charcoal beds, place the meat on the grill, and cover.  Close all vents 2/3rds closed.

Use a meat thermometer to tell you when the brisket is cooked to an intermal temp of about 190' F.

Tip:  Check the grill every 45 minutes or so to make sure you still have enough fuel/smoking wood, to cook and smoke the meat.  Remember, there is such a thing as too much smoke.  I have, once or twice, ran into this.  Too much smoke makes the meat look and taste terrible, as their is a soot layer on the meat.  It's bitter, and not a good thing to eat.  But you really have to produce a lot of smoke to get to that point.  I had too much fat over the charcoal when I did it.  Smoking a brisket over a drip pan should insure that your meat comes out perfectly.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pacanis (Feb 19, 2013)

Come to think of it Whiska, you could use a brick inside the grill to help keep the charcoal to one side. I think I remember Roadfix doing that at one time. Then if you covered the grate above the charcoal with foil, that should help channel the smoke underneath the brisket. 
And keep in mind, you don't have to light all the charcoal at once. If you spread some charcoal in the grill and get 1/3 of a chimney going on top, that will ignite the charcoal underneath when it burns down. That needs to be played with with your setup and the outside temps and winds. It may take less lit charcoal or it may take more to get your temps where you want them more quickly.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2013)

If you have the charcoal banked on one side of the grill for indirect cooking, just make sure the vent on the lid is on the opposite side of the grill and that will draw the smoke from the charcoal/wood chip area across the food to the vent.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 19, 2013)

S & P.  Thanks for your thoughts.  I have made countless whole turkeys  over the years, some  turkey breasts  on a standard charcoal grill.  Once, in the 25 # size, barely could fit the cover on, and had to set it down where the drip catcher is, coals surrounding.  I think we used a grocery store disp aluminum  roaster that time.  After that,  somewhat better sizes to fit the grill.  LOL.   I can’t think I ever made a roast beast,  thick steaks yes. Ribs, - require low and slow cooking.  Mops or not, wrapping, rest, finishing sauce, the whole sh’bang.  I am familiar with low and slow,  indirect techniques, as well as about how many briquettes at a time, adding more during the course of a cook.   I know  meats will only intake so much wood smoke, any more just perfumes the air for the chef ( and the neighbors).  I so like having hinged cooking grate on the new one.  Should have bought a replacement grate years ago.    I thought  I was in hog heaven the year I discovered using a probe thermometer.  That little gizmo improves the quality of the cook tremendously .   Again, thanks.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 19, 2013)

Pac, Weber makes a Weber Smokey Mountain, vertical smoker, the top/ bottom look like a standard kettle with lots of rising shelf space. I think I have seen an insert that fits a weber, raise the size of the kettle, and you can adjust the cooking grate to a higher level off the coals. Weber isn’t going to make this so they can sell a whole different cooker. 

Andy, thanks too. This one comes with charcoal separators, easy to use. Good tip on airflow placement. Chief, good tips. Yes, I too have had that too much bitter taste from too much smoke. A temp probe is my best friend. 

I am so ready to do this. It might be a month away until the weather fully cooperates. I am going to start checking out neighborhood meat markets, just eyeball. I have never even looked at a brisket, even for oven cooking nor made cornbeef or anything to do with brisket. We are so lucky to have several good butcher shops to choose. I know many communities only have what’s available at the grocery meat dept. Time to start price comparisons too.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 19, 2013)

BT. I /we actually bought two grills last summer, the first for DxW BD. I used hers once to celebrate the day and promptly came home and fired off an order for me. Both our grills are over 30 years old. We had one at our lake place and one at home. Made one less “thing” to reach agreement when we got divorced. Do you want this old sofa, no you can have it. I don’t want it. It’s too good to …call goodwill. We did not cover the grills in inclement or  winter weather. Rust buckets. The black kettles themselves were in fine condition. She had one leg on hers balance with a brick, one wheel missing. Fine, she seldom moves it. Mine was indeed on its last legs. 

The things I like about the Platinum, is the table wings on either side, more sturdy and steady wheel/leg base. The ash catcher, the one touch adjustable air flow with a handle. As I said earlier, so much easier than trying to adjust 3 fly wheels underneath. It comes with a thermometer, which is surprisingly accurate comparing when an oven therm is hung inside. Like an oven temp, not the meat temp. Two things it has , a hinged cooking grate and charcoal separators. You can buy both as separate parts for an existing grill at your local home improvement store. I always used a disp aluminum pan in the bottom center for charcoal division when indirect cooking. I still use a disp drip pan as needed. I like having the attached tables/wings. Better than hauling over a small picnic bench or setting up a tv tray alongside the grill. It’s amazing how much “stuff” you need to set beside your grill, bowl of sauce, oven mitts, platters, for cooked and raw foods, a cold drinking glass, etc etc. I think a better design would include sturdy drop leaf wings, This one takes up as much space as my gasser. Shuts down rapidly when done cooking. I can tell how much less charcoal I waste, fewer trips to the store for more coal with the new one. 

The Gold looks, but I can’t tell for sure, the top air flow wheel is standard metal piece. Need to wear an oven mit or tongs to adjust. The platininum has a cool touch adjuster. No biggie until you decide I can just move it quick- like with bare fingers. The Gold does not have a thermometer on the cover, an easy work around. I like being able to look-see and I think I keep the fire at a more even temp. The Platinum cover slides back and rests on a holder. The Gold cover lifts off and you need to find that hook to hang it on the kettle. I don’t have time for hide and seek, so I set it on the grass. Hot, it turns the grass brown in seconds. You can be sure I heard about this Every Time when cooking at you-know –who’s house. What’s important, tasty grilled food done just right or your lawn. I’d rather flip burgers. After 20 years, its time to start a new conversation. The gold has the one touch air inflow apparatus with an easy reach handle. Better ash catcher. What makes the Platinum worth the extra $ for me. It has a sturdier wheel base. I move my grill around the yard, depending on sun/shade/ wind. I don’t need to move it at DxW’s. and the side wings are very practical. A neighbor has the Gold. Works fine for their frequent family of 4 use. I think Weber does a fine design job. And better quality than some knock-offs. I bought fitted grill covers. And use it. $39. That’s the only extra I thought I needed. 

BT, you probably know this since it was invented by boy scouts using a coffee can. This is for anyone. Get a charcoal chimney starter I did not care for the Weber brand on this one, too large capacity for average use. I found one at a hardware store, @ $10 . I see the price is still about the same. No more lighter fluid, smell or taste. Starts the coals ready to cook in minutes. Safe. Portable. I totally recommend this piece of equipment for anyone who does charcoal grilling. 
http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/chimney.html

My grill is the 22 ½ inch size. Bought mid July. I use it about the same as before, I like to think maybe more. About 3 times/ week in summer. Hard to say. Cooking mostly for one, if I make a steak, or extra chicken pieces et al, I cook with planned leftovers until it’s time to make something new. 

When Jr. and I were buying Mom a new grill we were looking in stores at the Gold. His idea to get one with wings. He said one of his friends has one with built in side tables. We were surprised how fast the price jumps from the Gold to Platinum series. Couldn’t find a less expensive alternative. I paid $249 on sale at Amazon, free shipping . Maybe there will be sales for either model when it gets closer to prime grilling season. 

I apologize for the length of this reply. Apparentally giving the Chief a run for the money today.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 19, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> BT. I /we actually bought two grills last summer, the first for DxW BD. I used hers once to celebrate the day and promptly came home and fired off an order for me. Both our grills are over 30 years old. We had one at our lake place and one at home. Made one less “thing” to reach agreement when we got divorced. Do you want this old sofa, no you can have it. I don’t want it. It’s too good to …call goodwill. We did not cover the grills in inclement or  winter weather. Rust buckets. The black kettles themselves were in fine condition. She had one leg on hers balance with a brick, one wheel missing. Fine, she seldom moves it. Mine was indeed on its last legs.
> 
> The things I like about the Platinum, is the table wings on either side, more sturdy and steady wheel/leg base. The ash catcher, the one touch adjustable air flow with a handle. As I said earlier, so much easier than trying to adjust 3 fly wheels underneath. It comes with a thermometer, which is surprisingly accurate comparing when an oven therm is hung inside. Like an oven temp, not the meat temp. Two things it has , a hinged cooking grate and charcoal separators. You can buy both as separate parts for an existing grill at your local home improvement store. I always used a disp aluminum pan in the bottom center for charcoal division when indirect cooking. I still use a disp drip pan as needed. I like having the attached tables/wings. Better than hauling over a small picnic bench or setting up a tv tray alongside the grill. It’s amazing how much “stuff” you need to set beside your grill, bowl of sauce, oven mitts, platters, for cooked and raw foods, a cold drinking glass, etc etc. I think a better design would include sturdy drop leaf wings, This one takes up as much space as my gasser. Shuts down rapidly when done cooking. I can tell how much less charcoal I waste, fewer trips to the store for more coal with the new one.
> 
> ...



I use left over advertizing newsprint paper, and used cooking oil.  It allows me to dispose of the cooking oil, and some of the junk mail, with no starting fluid flavors.  Also, it ignites the charcoal in half the time it takes my chimney to do the same job.  I just stuff the crumpled sheets of paper under the charcoal grate, with the vents open, and douse them with the used cooking oil. Place the charcoal grate in its place, & light a match to dry paper sections.  I put the grill grate on, and let the hot fire turn any stubborn food to ash.  Brush with a wire brush to clean before putting the food on.

My grill is as fast to cook on as is a good gas grill using this method.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 19, 2013)

Any method that works is better than charcoal lighter fluid.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 19, 2013)

I've gone as long as 4 hours, long and slow, on my kettle without having to refuel.  Given an hour and a half for each pound of brisket you will definitely have to refuel at some point during the cooking process.  But it can be done.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 19, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Doesn't Weber make a smoking attachment to make smoking more efficient? I seem to remember it looked like nothing more than a smoke diverter and a way to keep charcoal to one side easier. You could probably rig something up yourself, Whiskas, after taking a look at it.



I know some folks who love the smokenator. It looks nice but I would try and rig something up.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 19, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> I know some folks who love the smokenator. It looks nice but I would try and rig something up.


 
Yeah, that's it. I thought Weber made it. I know they make something for their gassers.

Whiska, I have a WSM. It's a great smoker. Sometimes I would take it apart and use it for a charcoal grill before I got my SJ.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks very much for all of the info whisk! 

i was hoping that the platinum was all of the good things about the gold and more, not just the extra tables on an inferior grill.

i now have to deccide if the extra dinero is worth it for just using it occasionally. one side says to save the money, the other side says that i only buy a grill every 10 years or more, so what's a few extra bucks?

and yeah, i learned in the scouts years ago to cook over a can and just a few coals, but learned here that a chimney is the far superior method for starting charcoal for the grill. i'll have to buy a new chimney since i gave my parents my last one for when my family would come over their house for a cook out. lol, i told my brother about using it, so i think he put briquettes in it, then squirted in some lighter fluid.  

thanks again.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 19, 2013)

buckytom said:


> ... i'll have to buy a new chimney since i gave my parents my last one for when my family would come over their house for a cook out. lol, i told my brother about using it, so i think he put briquettes in it, then squirted in some lighter fluid.
> 
> thanks again.



What?  Wait.  you didn't tell me about your chimney starter.  And you certainly didn't give it to me.  Oh, wait.  You're talking about that brother who shares genetic material with ya.  I don't have to admit to sharing blood with ya.  You're my brother for sure.  (C'mere ya little rascal.  Let big brother give ya a noogie), just not through mortal parents (Don't think your patents would have survived us both under the same roof, especially as kids.)

If'n ya help me shovel the 4 foot high, by fifteen foot wide, by seven foot deep wall of snow that the plow left in my driveway, I'll make you some of my 1200 calorie, 'supreme, end it all because I've died and gone to Heaven' hot chocolate drink.  I'll even super-size it.  Really. Can you be here in, say, the next 30 minutes?

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2013)

i'm on my way, big bro.

the first half of the trip seems ok. not sure about those last few miles. i love snow,  but that's crazy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 19, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i'm on my way, big bro.
> 
> the first half of the trip seems ok. not sure about those last few miles. i love snow,  but that's crazy.



I'm gonna take pictures, just to show you what I'm up against.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CampfireCowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

I am in need of a new grill and am partial to Weber. Think Ill give this little lady a go. Thanks for the info. Happy grilling!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 24, 2013)

little ladies?

lol, ok, i guess weber kettle grills have round bottoms and are hot...

i was going to say the only things missing are boobs, but usually that's the grill master after a few beers.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm tellin ya, the Egg is the way to go! 8 hours on my last cook and the fuel would have made it another 4, easy @ 225 F.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 25, 2013)

CraigC said:


> I'm tellin ya, the Egg is the way to go! 8 hours on my last cook and the fuel would have made it another 4, easy @ 225 F.



Personally, I'm thinking Doge Dart Turbo.  It advertizes 60 MPG.  What's a BGE get?  I think it gets 0 mpg, and is quite hot and smokey to sit in, even if the fuel lasts 12 hours.  And the dart, with 60 MPG on the highway, I bet it would last 12 hours of continuous driving, if you had a 12 gallon tank.

But the BGE might make better steaks that the Dart.  I understand though, that a foil dinner will cook quite nicely on top of a running engine.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

